# Concrete back



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2019)

Sitting here at my table, just left the garage and still trying to catch my breath and not puke.

Just did my favorite lift...

Good morning on a cambered bar with chain.

Sets of 8 to 10. 

Makes noise, and turns your spinal erectors into concrete pillars.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 22, 2019)

That sounds very unpleasant... I may have to try those out.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

well ok then. Nice going. Toughen that lower back for some good ole compound lifting


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

Loved GM’s but only had a BB...just watched a video with a chambered bar..that looked way more enjoyable to me!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 22, 2019)

I like all yoke bar gm variations. Suspended, from pins all of it


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 23, 2019)

you just like saying erectors


----------



## Hurt (Mar 23, 2019)

I love getting my erectors hard


----------



## stonetag (Mar 23, 2019)

Pillars of concrete.....I get it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2019)

Need to get on my gym to get a few new bars. Want to try this.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2019)

Somebody at my gym turned a straight bar into a cambered bar yesterday, so kudos to him!  :32 (6):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2019)

Someone deserves an afternoon at Applebees....


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 23, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Somebody at my gym turned a straight bar into a cambered bar yesterday, so kudos to him!  :32 (6):


That’s bad ass lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 23, 2019)

always been a big fan of goodmornings

have personally never done one but I like to watch


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2019)

I knew Zeig was a voyeur....



John Ziegler said:


> always been a big fan of goodmornings
> 
> have personally never done one but I like to watch


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who gets the urge to puke during/after my back workout.  Speaking of, today is back day!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 24, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Makes noise, and turns your spinal erectors into concrete pillars.


Are you saying if we do this exercise we get concrete hard Pillar in our back?? :32 (2):


----------



## Tiny (Jun 23, 2019)

Didn’t Ferrigno say he’d puke after every work out lol


----------

